# Lapierre Froggy 518



## Ariles (13. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Frosch aufbauen und suche einen passenden Dämpfer dafür.

da ich gern einen Luftdämpfer haben will stehen folgende zur Auswahl.

Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C

Marzocchi Roco Air World Cop

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Dämpfern, Eindrücke, Fahrverhalten in diesem Rahmen?

best Greetz


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. September 2013)

Warum fragst du das nicht im Froggy Thread?

Die Zocci Dämpfer passen nicht. Abstand Auge/ Dämpferkammer ist zu klein. Geht nicht in die Aufnahme.

Vivid Air fahr ich in Compression Low. Der Vivid Coil tuts aber noch mal deutlich besser. 
Für tourenlastigen Aufbau evtl. den CC DB Air mit dem neuen Druckstufenregelung mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ariles (19. September 2013)

ah ok....meinst du da.....`siehe bild

wie sind deine erfahrungen mit dem RS oder  FOX eine alternative?


----------



## Ariles (19. September 2013)

kann zu habs in den froggy thread geschoben


----------

